# Saundersfoot/Tenby recommendations please



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm taking my son & his girlfriend for a 1 or 2 night break this Sunday/Monday. This will be their first time in a motorhome and I'm anxious that they enjoy it, naturally. The CL that Ern & I used to stay at is full so I'm looking for recommendations, please.

Requirements are for nice loos and showers, somewhere to walk from the site (in case they want to get away from me for a bit!) - a nearby pub or restaurant would be good, or a takeaway. Preferably not too difficult access and not one of these £40 a night places :O 

Thanks  

-H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pembrey CC site fills most of those criteria, except it's not very close to the region you want.

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

relay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm taking my son & his girlfriend for a 1 or 2 night break this Sunday/Monday. This will be their first time in a motorhome and I'm anxious that they enjoy it, naturally. The CL that Ern & I used to stay at is full so I'm looking for recommendations, please.
> 
> ...


Move a few miles East to Freshwater East

A super site with nothing to do other than walk.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Try this place www.wisemansbridgeinn.co.uk 
We have just spent a week there and had a good time, their is a pub/restaurant and a small shop.
Showers are a £1 and the toilets were clean.
You can walk along the costal path to Saundersfoot which is about a mile but a very nice walk.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to recommend the one above, friends of ours have been going there with their family for years now and love it. 

Mandy


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*Well Park Caravan Site, Tenby*

Thanks all, Wisemans Bridge would have been perfect (we had a look round it whilst walking from Saundersfoot last year) but unfortunately it's fully booked.

Has anyone stayed at this one Well Park?

Thanks 

-H


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you had a look on the haven site. Their site in tenby was I thought very good. I wouldn't pay their silly prices but if you look at the offers you can sometimes get a bargain! The club house is in the middle of a horseshoe of rock so very little disturbance from that. We got a super pitch, with leccy for £35.00 for 3 nights for up to 8 people. I haven't look recently but as the kids are back at school a bargain may be up for grabs

Regards

Karen


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your recommendations. I've plumped for Windmills Caravan Park, which is on the hill overlooking North Beach. At least if we drive each other mad we'll have something nice to look at  

Will post a review of the site when I get back (Tuesday if all goes well, tomorrow if not :wink: ).

-H


----------

